# pictures of sets.



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

liv4trappin has inspired an idea, would some of you "veteran" trappers with cameras start posting pics of your sets, i have been googling and reading for about 4 days now and i have the information but some pics(not illustrations) to "tie" all of the information together would be freakin awesome.


I'm just not to confident in my knowledge at the moment. i think i'm going to go out and lay a few sets and see what happens.


though i have been catching **** at my house i don't thinks its legit... all the **** around me are mangy garbage pickers, they have been feasting off all the neighbors garbage and dog food, i know there semi tame because i see them during the day..... i see 2-3 ***** a week during daylight hours.



duke


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Not sure if I have anything to contribute or not, but your post doesnt mention the target animals(s), trap types or environment (water or land).

If you ask a more specific question I bet you will get some help.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like to see some photos of the coyote and fox sets.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

chris_kreiner said:


> I would like to see some photos of the coyote and fox sets.


I can chip in with some of those.

Here is a sample of some actual sets that caught canines for me. The names may not be "popular" but its what I call them....

*Basic Dirt Hole*









*Another Basic Dirthole*









*Curiosity*









*Walkthrough*









*Flat Set*









*Mouse Hole*


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok...wow...

i've only been reading for a couple days, but now i'm completely lost 

Do you have the ability to pull those into a program like paint and circle where the trap is at? I imagine that it's just under the surface of the dirt/leaves...but can't tell. 

From those pictures, it looks like I could go out and take pictures of my back yard and say, "Find the trap"....I'm just royally lost


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

snowman11 said:


> I'm just royally lost


Exactly what I want the canine to be, also  

You should be able to see an appealing spot for the animal to step, about 6"-7" out in front of the attraction. The trap pan is setting right underneath that spot. Look close...the guiding is subtle (and sometimes nonexistant).


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Geez thoses are impressive NC! - Let's see some proof there is really at least one trap in each of those pictures.  :lol: 
JK obviously - well done.

Can you offer some explanation of the "flat" set though? I can guess where the trap is - what is the attraction to draw the canine into or across the trap?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe there is urine on the log in the flat set.


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone have some good snow sets for canines. I end up using mostly scent posts later on the year with some success and something like a dirt hole set just in the snow... was wondering if there were some really good producers out there though.


----------



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

picks of water sets would be nice....im trapping near a creek(laid it all out thisafternoon), looking for *****, rats, bevaers and whatever else i can legaly catch...

i have 12 traps total...

3 dirt hole sets near places i seen tracks

i found a trail through a field that connects a marsh to the creek. it had a LOT of fox/****/deer tracks, i placed 4 traps along a 200 yard section, there are many places where the trail splits and rejoins and these little detours are where i set my traps. at each location i folded the THICK grass down to make a bit of a tunnel with a bait sack in the back and a trap just inside the openings....i made the openings about 12" wide and 2ft deep getting narrower as it progresses, all i did was make a tunnel with the grass.

in a section of the creek theres a massive 30" diameter stump that has a LOT of scat on it, it has some dead loaves on top on one side and scat on the other, the side with the leaves got the trap...

in one area there is a shallow cesspool that was maybe 30ft long and 5ft wide, i placed a trap in about 1" of water at the edge of each of the 2 trails through the cesspool.

the 11th trap was placed under a bridge where the ***** had a bit of a trail going, placed one of my minnow bait sacks under a leaf in a cubby between some broken up concrete boulders with a trap waiting outside.

the final trap remains next to a gut pile that looked fairly fresh....



picks of water sets would be nice....




duke


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

now, that explains how come NC is having so much luck - no luck that is, it is PERFECTION. 

these look increadible. I would get caught in those and I know there are traps in them:lol: . Very, very nice NC.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Northcountry


I would like to reserve my seat at next years MTA convention. Is your demo going to be before or after Paul Dobbins? Nice photos of the sets, maybe we should have a contest on pic the trap location. Being left handed I know I'll lose. Do you ever wonder if animals are right or left footed and work the sets accordingly.


Griffondog


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

Great pictures.... I now have a MUCH better understanding of a "Dirt Hole" set... I had 7 leg holds out during deer season (road around our property)... only caught 1 skunk, had 3 sprung traps with the bait removed from the "little" holes.... I see I need to make my holes a lot bigger. I would love to see some water sets w/ either leg holds or body traps... I am planning on setting some sets up on the weekends along a creek next to our property. will also trap over christmas vacation. Oh yeah I also had a couple of 220's in "buckets" on trees (6ft up).... what do you recommend for bait in the buckets, I used leftover smoked fish....


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Tiller, I will put some pics of some different water sets on here for you within a day or so if that would help.I should also have a bunch of set pics this weekend to help you out as well.

Mike.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Got a new digital and took a few pics of some sets i made this weekend. 
I would like a little feedback from our local experts.....

1st pic is what WAS a single small dirthole set made at the base of that small tree. Next morn LARGE skunk. Tore it up pretty good , large catch circle, alot of lingering skunk "esscence" dug the hole on the left cause origanal was gone then remembered it was at the base of that small tree. Took out the trowel and opened that one back up and was going to fill the other then just decided to put another clean trap at that one. I rebaited and lured the tree hole and left the other w/ no bait or lure...just visaual. I thought it looked pretty good but do you think its a tad "overdone??





















This one here is basic dirthole that is made in some very hard clay soil. very hard to sift. I did have a containter of some dry sand though,and used to cover. I know it looks very out of place in the pic but close up its not AS drastic. Wondering if the lighter sand make canines too curious to enter?? I usally have a large container of dry dark dirt too but didnt have any left when i made this set.
What do you think??











Thanks....

I will get some more pics of water sets soon too. 

-Bob


-Bob


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> Got a new digital and took a few pics of some sets i made this weekend.
> I would like a little feedback from our local experts.....


 
Ahhh ... I think I'm catching on a little bit. The trap is where the *X* is?

Sorry Bob .... but I couldn't resist.

This is a good thread by the way. I'd show a pic of a couple of mine ... but ya'll aren't targeting Porkies and Grinners though.:gaga:


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Link 1 

Link 2 
Link 3 

Bob's pictures...but I think I messed up the order. I think they are too big to load normally, so if you go to the three pictures individually, then go back to his post, they should load up as they are already in the cache.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Alright that ticks me off! Ive never had a problem posting pics before. Oh well ill fix it when i get home from work tonight! Sorry...


-Bob


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, but remember....it is far better to have a crappy-looking set at a great location, then it is to have a great-looking set at a crappy location.

In every type of trapping, making your sets at the right location is 10x more important than what type of set you make, or how nice it looks, IMO.



griffondog said:


> Do you ever wonder if animals are right or left footed and work the sets accordingly.


Nope...I split the difference and put the pan right in the middle


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

tiller killer said:


> picks of water sets would be nice....


Heres one I just took this morning. Dug a 12" deep pocket at the waterline, put a little muskrat lure on a twig and then stuck it half-way back in there. Just as likely to catch muskrat, mink or **** in something like this....


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

good looking spot NC

looks like one critter fell for it already huh?

are you using the pogos on the water too?

mike


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Mike,

I do use 2" Pogos when I am trapping beaver and otter, but these little mink/rat/**** sets just get a T-bar stake that I welded-up from 24" rebar.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Who was it that first posted on here about the Pogo system? 

I need to say thank you. We have been using them right and left, and that has included water trapping. The system has greatly decreased set time, and I love the split rings too!


----------



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

So i went out and moved some traps around this afternoon, didnt catch a damn thing today, one of my traps had a paw print right on the pan, when i pushed on the pan with a stick it was very tough to set the trap off, after checking the pan on all of my traps i realized i had missed a trap when i was adjusting.....STUPID!! [*smacks forehead*]


just cruious if anyone would be willing to come walk my 12 trap line with me and give me some pointers or maybe i could come walk your line with you.... my traps are within 10 min of st. charles...:help: 



thanks 

duke


----------



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

Northcountry said:


> Heres one I just took this morning. Dug a 12" deep pocket at the waterline, put a little muskrat lure on a twig and then stuck it half-way back in there. Just as likely to catch muskrat, mink or **** in something like this....


 

did you hide the trap at all or just place it on the bottom?



duke


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

tiller killer said:


> did you hide the trap at all or just place it on the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> duke


Im not NC, but if ya ask me there is no need to hide or "blend" a trap for mink **** and rats(when its in the water) although I do put a little sand dirt muck what ever to hide it from yahoos .


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Sprytle said:


> Got a new digital and took a few pics of some sets i made this weekend.
> I would like a little feedback from our local experts.....
> 
> 1st pic is what WAS a single small dirthole set made at the base of that small tree. Next morn LARGE skunk. Tore it up pretty good , large catch circle, alot of lingering skunk "esscence" dug the hole on the left cause origanal was gone then remembered it was at the base of that small tree. Took out the trowel and opened that one back up and was going to fill the other then just decided to put another clean trap at that one. I rebaited and lured the tree hole and left the other w/ no bait or lure...just visaual. I thought it looked pretty good but do you think its a tad "overdone??
> ...






Can you see the pictures now??? Trying to figure out this new camera software:rant:

-Bob


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> Can you see the pictures now??? Trying to figure out this new camera software:rant:
> 
> -Bob


nope


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

Tiller Killer
You said you "missed" adjusting one of your traps and had a paw print on your pan. Are you sure it was pan tension or could it be something UNDER the pan that caused it not to fire? It can happen.Pan tension is a matter of choice and is usually good for a discussion and probably deserves a thread of it's own. 

NC
I'm one of those trashy looking set guys you mentioned. Sometimes it looks like a bomb went off at my set; especially when I use a #2 shovel for my holes when I've lost or left my trowel somewhere. Seems to work OK though.Those are the prettiest set pics I believe I've ever seen and apparently they work well for you.One thing you didn't mention was why you chose those set locations. Your guiding is very subtle, almost invisible and that's how it should be IMO. If you get a little time I'm sure most would be interested in your thoughts concerning guiding.That could be a good topic for another thread also.That's for posting the pics.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't see them either and I really WANT TO SEE THEM

I keep staring at them thinking they maybe well camoed but after hours still nothing


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Sprytle said:


> Got a new digital and took a few pics of some sets i made this weekend.
> I would like a little feedback from our local experts.....
> 
> 1st pic is what WAS a single small dirthole set made at the base of that small tree. Next morn LARGE skunk. Tore it up pretty good , large catch circle, alot of lingering skunk "esscence" dug the hole on the left cause origanal was gone then remembered it was at the base of that small tree. Took out the trowel and opened that one back up and was going to fill the other then just decided to put another clean trap at that one. I rebaited and lured the tree hole and left the other w/ no bait or lure...just visaual. I thought it looked pretty good but do you think its a tad "overdone??
> ...






Ok here are the 1st two of the 1st set that caught the skunk.

Sorry guys bear with me while i figure this new camera out!


























Ok here is the 2nd set i hope.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Rumajz said:


> I can't see them either and I really WANT TO SEE THEM
> 
> I keep staring at them thinking they maybe well camoed but after hours still nothing


Rumjaz, I just editted the photos to show the pan locations as a *red dot*. Go back to my first picture post and refresh your browser, if necessary. 

Mike Ax'...thanks for the comments and compliments. You know I havent been doing this too long, so I can only say/show what has worked for me. Frankly, I dont know much else. 

The well-blended sets work for me, but they are also a necessity since I trap public lands. I have never had any problem with theft, though I did track a guy to within 2' of one of my sets, where he proceeded to take a wizz near one of my urine post sets. I guess the location was an attraction to canines and humans, alike


----------



## rlandhc (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok, Last night I was dreaming of the places to set traps this weekend.... now with looking at the additional pictures I really can't wait to get up north this weekend.... Thanks again for sharing your pictures/advise, very helpfull


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Close up of pocket set, baited w/fish & fish oil & chain staked in deep water









Above is a pocket set put in at a bridge crossing.
Below is a pocket set made in the corner of a culvert in a small creek.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

anyone have some sets for beavers? i have a big beaver problem on our property. there are several runs around the beaver pond and a ditch running off of it that has 4 different damns. im thinking of setting up some body traps and leg holds with drowning set ups in the water where the run is. ive got both stlye traps, just need to set em up. looking for some thoughts. after that, then ill worry about the 10,000 *****.:lol:


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> anyone have some sets for beavers?


This past spring (March-April) was my first attempt at beaver trapping, so I am far from an authority on the subject. Still, I made quite a few catches with 330's down in runs and large footholds (MB750) set in front of castor mounds, rigged on #11 drowner wire. Heres some sets that worked...I put a red dot where the pan/trigger is, so I dont get complaints like last time!  


*330 in deep run, with sticks/weeds to force beaver to dive*










*330 in shallow run*










*Foothold bedded in front of castor mound that I made*










*330 set in a run through flooded woods, dive stick added*


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's a 220 set in a box cubby for ****. Be sure and use this only were legal and far away from any domestic animal. Deadly on ****!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, John figured out how to post pics! :woohoo1:

Great pic of a 220 box too, by the way.


----------



## tiller killer (Sep 10, 2006)

skidway said:


> Tiller Killer
> You said you "missed" adjusting one of your traps and had a paw print on your pan. Are you sure it was pan tension or could it be something UNDER the pan that caused it not to fire? It can happen.Pan tension is a matter of choice and is usually good for a discussion and probably deserves a thread of it's own.


 
nope, because i picked it up and there was no clay under the pan, i had to Put a LOT of pressure on it to trip it, i was leaning on the stick... 

just checked my traps and had a **** munk in one of my trail sets, #1cs crushed the majority of his ribs, how his little 1lb body set the trap off i dont know.

one of my pocket sets had a fresh green root about 3" in diamiter just above it, the root was knawed to peaces... the hole is actuly 1' above the water line with a trap about 6" out on a ledge(dry)... no **** tracks but somthing (i assume it was a beaver) managed to step everywhere but my pan, he had prints on the jaws and everything.

i bought some of the fiberglass pan covers and today i used thoes to cover my traps, its all solid yet wet clay around the creek so i just smeared em around in the muck till they were coated and placed it over the traps.

i moved 3 traps up stream to a bridge, the creek gets down to about 4' wide, i stuck sticks in the ground and made a fence from bank to bank under the bridge with a gap on land on each side and one in the shallower side of the creek (6" deep).... the sticks are fairly large 1-2 inches in diamiter and about 16" high... gaps are about 8-10 inches wide with a trap hidden about 6" out and offset to one side of the gap.

ill be at my parrents in traverse city this weekend and im going to set a few traps there. if anyone lives in the area and doesnt mind me tagging along send me a pm please.



duke


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

Snow sets? I thought I had this all figured out after catching four reds in three days... then my catch went to nothing only to have the dry spell broken by two ermine in coni boxes. I am now checking my line with a snow machine and any help with snow sets would be great. I reboiled my traps after the drop off in catch, but still no luck. I am still seeing tracks. Thinking of maybe pulling and moving another mile out (maybe this weekend if I can escape the house for a couple of hours)... I trap near a dump right now. I am using #2s and #3s for fox, 110s for ermine. Thanks. Great pics of all those other sets though. I am going to have to get into the whole water game one of these days... any good through the ice sets? Our season does not start until November one and by then we have ice already.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Rumajz said:


> I can't see them either and I really WANT TO SEE THEM
> 
> I keep staring at them thinking they maybe well camoed but after hours still nothing


Hey NC, I was refering to Sprytle's picture postings. Trying to be funny I quess when he had a hard time posting pictures. Sorry Sprytle, thanks for your posts. Maybe some day I will be trying to post too. For now I'll just enjoy yours since I got nothing to post.

NC, I guessed pretty close where your traps were hiding in your pictures. I am just amazed how natural your sets look. I would love to watch you make these. Just increadible.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

NC,
those first few pics of your 330's look very similar to what ive got going along my beaver pond.

once i get up there ill get the traps in and see how it goes. then ill post my results.

thank you for your insight, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures everyone. 
Its helpful to see how other people are doing it.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

loving the pictures, this has probably been the most helpful idea ive seen on here

im with jharris on the snow sets, we just got 4 inches today and i wanna set traps tommorrow, what do they look like in the snow

seems to me that it would look like a train wreck, with all the beaten snow from walking in and out, kneeling, digging etc., im really curious to see how you guys do it


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Jharris and Elvis....

I have a few pics of my K9 snow sets from last year, but I will not admit to knowing how to do it right!

I have no problem making snow sets that attract fox and coyote...and I caught a few....but I missed the vast majority of them due to frozen crust spanning the trap, pan covers forming snowballs, or just snow too deep for the trap jaws to make a proper connection.

Heres a couple of "before and after" examples....

*Set-A (its just lure smeared under a downed, but elevated limb)...*









*Set-A with fox print centered over pan. Crust kept it from firing...*









*Later, after foxes held a square dance on the crust-covered pan....*










*Heres another example, Set-B before...*










*Set-B after 4-weeks (trap was pulled but notice lure still working)...*









For the most part, I wont be doing any winter canine trapping this year. I'll leave that challenge for another season...when I'm looking for more grey hair. I have alot to learn with water trapping and itsvery easy to keep traps working, in winter


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome thanx northcountry, in that first pic, you said you smeared thats now yourself?? or did a light dusting come over the tops of those?? cause that looks too smooth


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

elvis said:


> or did a light dusting come over the tops of those?? cause that looks too smooth


All of the "before" pics you have seen from me, fall sets and snow sets, were taken right after I made them and prepared to walk away for good. I never approach the sets very closely after I make them. The only chance I will ever have for a good "before" pic is when I am right there, putting my tools away.

Glad you liked my simulated snowfall


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Northcountry,
I appreciate all the information you give and seeing all the pictures and success you have (So when are you publishing a book lol) Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for shareing the pics & discriptions. Takes Me back...... Bob.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Awesome NC. When i grow up I wanna be like you.:tdo12: I better hurry up though, I'm 48 now. Not much time to grow up, but than again. why? I will always enjoy that feeling of seeing something in the trap. When i dont have that feeling. than I must be dead. Really appreciate those pictures. These are the best posts there is, when you can see other peoples sets. Its like "show and tell" in school. See! I am still a kid.. post more!


----------

